# My first try at product photography!



## CA_ (Feb 13, 2013)

So, I picked up a commercial photography shoot for a product.. and I've never done commercial product photography! So, tonight I dove in and gave it a try. The first is my gf's taser, and the second is a fake iPhone ad, all using my own imagery (and my own phone). Any pointers before I shoot the real thing? The shots below were shot on a white ikea office table with two 30'' softboxes about 12'' outside of the frame. The real product I'll be shooting are umbrella handles made of plastic, about the same size. 

1. Don't Tase Me Bro



2. iPhizzle 7


Thanks!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 13, 2013)

The leaning iPhone doesn't bother you?


----------



## CA_ (Feb 13, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> The leaning iPhone doesn't bother you?



Ah! I forgot to mention that the iPhone is actually _bent_. It was with me when I was in a pretty violent car crash in December that I was lucky to survive. I had gotten the phone just two days prior, and it made it out with somewhat of a quirky trait so I kept it as somewhat of a lucky charm. Life is funny sometimes.


----------



## Michael79 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think you did an excellent job on the iphone one.


----------



## KmH (Feb 14, 2013)

Lighting is a key for product photography. Get a good grounding in the fundamentals.

Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting


----------



## briansommersd60 (Feb 22, 2013)

you just sold that book to this lurker..


----------

